# On the johnson beach right now.



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

11:30am Weather great, birds feeding, and large schools of something. I just cannot reach them. Whatever they are they're holding close to the second bar. Still got my bait from an hour ago.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome Keep us updated!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a school of fish working close to the bank. Must have been mullet. Couple of hundred birds working fish feeding the second bar. Huge oil slick!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Caught one finally!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad you finally caught one! We should see lot's of fishing reports over the next 10 days the way the forecast is looking, no rain in sight finally!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Retract/ explaination*

:blink:


OP-FOR said:


> Saw a school of fish working close to the bank. Must have been mullet. Couple of hundred birds working fish feeding the second bar. Huge oil slick!


 
By "oil slick" i mean from the fish oil. Sorry about that if I mis-led anyone.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fish*



OP-FOR said:


> Caught one finally!!!!!!


Caught one what?? Just curious. C2


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Never had a fish liquified at a sports bar before.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that's a FINE catch!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

That's right, caught one at the sports bar. Tasted real good!


----------

